

Ask HN: help students with entrepreneurship class project - survey - grk

We're taking part in an entrepreneurship course on the Danish Technical University and would appreciate some help from web application owners. Our product idea is about web application translations, and we need some kind of market feedback.<p>If you have a few minutes to spare, please fill out the survey located at http://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?hl=en&#38;formkey=dFMzLVFza3NFWDYtbXdxSEZUZDFSb2c6MA<p>Thanks.
======
JimmyL
After reading this survey, it sounds much more like a pitch-in-disguise than
an actual survey for determining if you have a market, information about
potential customers, etc.

If you want to advertise, advertise. If you want to get information, design a
survey to get information. To me, it sounds like you're doing the former
disguised as the latter. If this is not the case (and you're genuinely doing
the latter), you need to spend some time talking to people/reading to learn
how to design a survey that actually gets you useful information.

~~~
DanielStraight
Agreed. This survey is terrible.

------
pclark
first question:

Do you want to get your website translated in the near feature? *

Yes, we want to grow big

No, we're fine with just 1 language

Why are the answers so biased?

